# Charcoal UDS Wood chunks size, quantity  and the use of foil…



## gacp (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,

Until my UDS it´s done I am doing a research about the basics of smoking meat, today I wonder what size of Wood chunks and quantity do you guys use in a Charcoal UDS for smoking pork ribs, chicken and turkey?  

And I wonder whether it´s better to use foil on the wood chunks or not.

Note.: I will use apple, peach and plum and I won´t use wood chips.

Thks.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

GACP, morning.....  If you use the minion method, and have a charcoal basket in the UDS, bury any chunks you like in the briquettes....  Generally 1-2" cubes works well...   

Dave


----------



## gacp (Aug 29, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> GACP, morning.....  If you use the minion method, and have a charcoal basket in the UDS, bury any chunks you like in the briquettes....  Generally 1-2" cubes works well...
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, you are always helping!

How many chunks do you typically use?

What do you think about using foil? Does it get better results?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

GACP said:


> Thanks Dave, you are always helping!
> 
> How many chunks do you typically use?
> 
> What do you think about using foil? Does it get better results?


About 1/4 chunks, 3/4 briquettes or something similar seems to be a good starting point....   chunks create the smoke so it's a personal preference  thing....  If the chunks are buried, the briquettes should have consumed most of the air and there isn't enough left for the chunks to catch fire..  or so it says in fine print....   

Dave


----------

